# WFB Apocalypse?



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just read this month's WD, and saw the back cover, with what looks like a WFB version of a gargant in the top left corner. Along with the release of the giant spiders this month and the hell pit abomination and Skaven weapons, it seems that there are a lot of large WFB models coming out lately. Could this possibly indicate that there's a version of Apocalypse for WFB in the pipe line?


----------



## HiveMinder (Feb 8, 2010)

There's already a WFB version of apocalypse. It's called Legendary Battles. The rules were printed in the 25th anniversary WD, accompanied by a truly epic battle report involving 25k pts per side.


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah that batrep was epic. It even had a huge walking idol to Gork/Mork that smashed open a city. But yeah, as HiveMinder said, there is Legendry Battles, where you use 5000pts+, and you can use massed artillery and herds of monsters, like great cannons or stegadons. However, normal force restrictions still apply I believe i.e. 25% heroes, -50% special etc. To get the full rules I think you need that WD.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Karnax said:


> Yeah that batrep was epic. It even had a huge walking idol to Gork/Mork that smashed open a city.


That could be what's in the picture alright. Thanks guys.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bear in mind matey that there's a new set of models called Warhammer Forge being released, detailing stories similar to the IA books 3-10+ (the first being centred apparently on Nurgle Daemons, Nurgle Chaos Warriors, Chaos Dwarves, Nuln, and Marienburg, with expansions planned, but not decided upon). It includes several none standard models, and specialised models to represent specific set ups or more aesthetically current - such as Plague Trolls and Ogres in a Chaos Warriors army, with a Plague Toad which is adequate for a Palanquin - I'm expecting Warrior, and Marauder Upgrade kits later on. In addition to which, the Daemon Prince and Herald of Nurgle, and the same of Khorne are perfectly sized to represent a Chaos Daemons' Prince. I've seen a force using the Khorne DP as Kholek, and Juggernauts as Dragon Ogres, looked quality.

However, there is, obviously, the Greater Dragons (Chaos Dragon and Fire Drake), the Daemon Lords, War Mammoth, Greater Spawn/Spined Beast; the Dragons, Daemon Lords and Mammoth are currently too large to accurately represent, without being so gamebreakingly powerful to REQUIRE another equivalent to take them on; unlike 40K, Fantasy also has soft counters, rather than pure hard counters.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Also consider that the percentage system of picking lists as opposed to the 'slot system' of 40k means that there is no real limit on the size army you can field- seeing as how in a grand army you can have six special and four rare, and no hard limits on anything else, you could quite comfortably get 5000pt armies on the table without any changes to the current ruleset.


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

When playing the 40k apocalypse, the slots have no meaning. It's a more, put everything you have on the table version, up to a certain amount of points though. But as Vaz said, keep an eye out on the Warhammer Forge, you can view some models and experimental rules on the Forgeworld site.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Kulzanar said:


> When playing the 40k apocalypse, the slots have no meaning. It's a more, put everything you have on the table version, up to a certain amount of points though.


I know, that's exactly my point. 40k requires a second ruleset in order to achieve larger games, due to the necessity of removing the limits of the core game. Fantasy has far fewer restrictions, and hence has no need for an expansion to allow for higher point games-this is already achieved in the main ruleset.


----------



## katarr (Apr 4, 2010)

A friend of mine and I have are putting our finishing touches to 16k point armies of WoC and an Empire/HE alliance. We have found that with the 8th Ed rules it states that with grand armies 3000 pt + the duplicate options for specials and rares are double. We interpret that in 3k point boundaries so in 6k point battles per side its tripled and so on. Balance seems to be ok so far in our experience if you take a few things from Legendary Battles rules. Also - its awesome.


----------

